# Mosquito Today (Ice is getting ugly)



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Got out today around 7:30am. It started out good and just went down hill from there. Caught 6 eyes and 3 crappie, the biggest eye being a little over 14in. After 10:30 it died off. Stayed for the evening bite, but it never got going. Around 4:30 a BIG T storm showed up and i left, did'nt want to be a conductor! Today was probably the last time on the lake till we get a good freeze. The edges are braking up, and the water was moving in and out of the holes when you walk. The ice was around 6in when i started and when i left it was around 4.5 to 5. By tomorrow it it wont be safe. Pray for cold weather, or get ready to put the boats back in. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the reports youve been posting, its been good reading. now we just have to wait for a while but thats nothing new for an ice fisherman. good luck to you in part II.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

i too was out there, fished off 305. had pretty steady activity most of the day. i took home 12 nice crappie, 2 perch, and a white bass. i threw back numerous small crappie, and one dink walleye. it was really weird to be on the ice in weather pushing 50 degrees, and then to have a thunderstorm roll in and light up the evening skies. well anyhow i'm done out the until another good freeze, my fishing buddy has me on a mission to check out east 72nd launch to see if it's ice free to get out and do some perchin'.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I was at 72nd St. yesterday (wednesday) hoping to net some minnow and the ramps are ice free. You would have no problem getting out at all, no ice in sight, and there was one trailer in the lot. Couldn't find any minnow at the power plant either, it is just loaded with 5 inch shad.
Talked to a guy at edgewater that was shoving off to do some walleye fishing and a couple duck hunters. The lake was flat yesterday and water clarity is good! Let us know if you find any shiners.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

did anyone seee that dog.i got 1 crappie and that was it


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

You meen the dog on the ice at mosquito? I thought some one took it home with them.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I see alot of guys on here talking about fishing. Most of them sound as if they were out there today, Thursday. Is that the case? What's left of the ice there? Are you all using planks to get to the ice like some guys at Mog and probably other spots too?! Give me the low down guys.... Oh yeah, where is 72nd St?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I was at 72nd St. yesterday (wednesday) hoping to net some minnow and the ramps are ice free. You would have no problem getting out at all, no ice in sight, and there was one trailer in the lot.


 i know of 3 guys who were out perchin' yesterday.maybe that was their trailer  
they blanked but i'm sure they had fun just being on the lake,fishing


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

72nd street is in cleveland. It's a marina on lake erie. This time of the year is hard to boat fish for perch for some reason. The fish seem to be really slow biters. Tried it in the past with limited success. Maybe it was just the days i was out. I have a few buddys that live up that way and say that it is clear there. The lake was a little choppy today though. As for mosquito i would of been there today if i thought it was safe. I dont mind taking chances, but it's not worth swimming for them. If any one went out today they were fishing on soft thin ice. Snake did you you make out yesterday? I was looking for the bucket with the stickers on it, but never saw one. People of the perch were you the one driving the white S-10?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Big Johnson, 
No, I didn't make it out. As I was getting up and figuring out what to do first, the woman reminded me(maybe informed is a better word,cuz I knew nothing of it!!) of a doctor appt for Bass, my 3 yr old. Needless to say, I knew that would shoot most of my morning and chances were slim, so I didn't even bother. By the way, when ya see the bucket, you'll not forget it anytime soon...I'll explain then how it came about. 
I was wondering what 72nd St was or better yet, where. I thought it had something to do with Skeeter. Now, was you on Skeeter today? I can't figure if these people were out today or yesterday and posted today. It seems that some were out today. I would think it's getting quite unsafe. But if a dozen or two were on it today, it might still be safe enough tomorrow too. Well, maybe...Hey..thanks for the reply too! OK, just reread your reply and saw you were *not* out there today.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

snake i was out wednesday, no planks were needed, ice had only receded a couple feet at that time. peple of the perch i did see the pup out on the ice, someone had left it out there, a guy and his son took it, although he said he couldn't keep it cuz he rents. big johnson, i've had some very good sucess perch fishing this time of year in years past. it's tough to get out. lake is too rough, too muddy, ice covered, ice floes, and bait is not easy to come buy. when we have gotten out perch caught were mostly nice sized, and we also got some very large white bass. one time my buddy even managed two large burbot.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that was me i ended up taking the dog home


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You're a good man Peple.
I always try to help out the animals too.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

12/30/05 ice is only 2 to 3 maybe 4 inches,its iffy when u just get out there.Today i only seen 3 people ont the lake.me and 2 others,nothing was hitting.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> You're a good man Peple.
> I always try to help out the animals too.


 thanks i felt bad for the thing.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its good that some still care!  Campin at Berlin I picked up a Yellow Beagle.
Just a pup that some one didnt want so they left it. 4-5 month old and food aggressive! Nice dog but dont shut up!  Hope he finds a good home man!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Fish Master, 
I guess that ends that for a couple of weeks. It starts getting cold middle of next week, it should start freezing back up. Hope it hurries...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Three of us were fishing on Mosquito Friday afternoon until 6 PM. We caught nine Walleyes between the three of us. The ice was around four inches thick but getting bad near shore. With this horrible weather I think I'll quit going until Winter gets here and freezes the lakes to a good thickness. I would guess there will be quite a few guys out there today being that it is Saturday. The fish hit between 4 PM and 5:30 PM. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

why does noone use the chat room?:B


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

good question . Are there certain days or times when there are people on there or what. I've been there a few times but no one is ever there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It appears that this little cold snap we are about to get is going to be very short lived. Hard telling what's gonna happen next! I've got to rethink my whole guessing game as far as the ice and weather. Any help....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Fish Master, I don't use the chat room because I am a man of few words. LOL


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

any ice on skeeter at all?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know if any, but surely not *enough*!!


----------

